# Need help: Windows Server 2012 R2 with Hyper-V. Want to use my IPv6 subnet from Hetzner.



## myhken (Feb 8, 2015)

I have now two servers with Hetzner. Working 100%, everything OK. Both servers has 3 extra IPv4 addresses, and both has three Virtual Machines created with Hyper-V. Both servers are using Windows Server 2012 R2 as OS.

I have one IPv6 /64 subnet to each server. I want to use it, so I can create more VMs, only using IPv6.

My IPv6 settings is: Main IP 2a01:4f8:xxx:xxxx:: /64 Gateway: fe80::1 DNS: ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff::

I have tried following this guide, and have done most of the steps, but it will not work. I have had a friend that uses lots of IPv4 subnets on Hetzner to look at it, but he could not figure it out. So I really hope somebody here has the solution. (if it's at all possible?)

My main server is using a IPv6 address from robot, with their gateway and DNS, and it's online on IPv6 also, and I can connect to the server (etc via RDC just with the IPv6 address).

The issue starts when I try to create the subnet, so VMs can use it.

What we have done so far:





This one, but of course with IPv6 and not IPv4



Using this: (sorry for the Norwegian text, but you get the picture)



Then the next step in the guide, here is my setup, all done correct:



The next step



Then things starts to be very different from IPv4 and IPv6 setup.

And I can't seem to understand where or what to do with this info:



> Hetzner routes the IPv6 subnet on the respective link local address of the server (fe80::/64). Therefore, to be able to use the above mentioned setup for IPv6 for your virtual machines you will need to make the following configuration changes
> 
> Give the external interface the first address of the subnet ::1/128, with the gateway fe80::1 Give the virtual switch the second address ::2/64, without a gateway Give the virtual machines the following consecutive IPs and use the IP of the virtual switch as the gateway :2)


Do anybody here has a better IPv6 subnet guide for Windows Server 2012 R2 and Hyper-V then Hetzner have, or can explain to me what I'm not understanding.


----------

